# Hydraulic Lever frozen



## Mucksie53 (Apr 4, 2021)

My control lever won’t move on my 601. I think it used to work pretty. sure used to travel up and down the whole semicircular track. now I can only move it very slightly. See photo. enough to engage lifts but it’s definitely not working right. I just change the fluid and no better.
the other two levers seem to work in that they can be moved back and forth (although not sure exactly what they all do.
Feels like something is stuck, seized up? Any advice is welcomed.


----------



## 3 point (Sep 20, 2017)

Not sure of your degree temps but it just might be froze due to water in the system, had a similar situation with my hydraulic joy stick for my loader a few yrs ago.
That particular lever is for your 3 point lift, the other two could be (small one) for positive lock for the axle ie both wheels turning in unison, the other (larger) could be a hi-lo range gear lever 
(2 speed axle) or to enguage/disengage your PTO

Sent from my SM-T387V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

My guess is that your lift lever is rusted in the tube that the shaft passes through. Disassemble it as much as possible and spray repeatedly with penetrating oil. Avoid getting rough with it.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

3 point height controls have a feedback mechanism, so they are a bit more involved internally than just a shifting spool. I say that because while I do agree it is more likely that the shaft is rusted seized, there is enough stuff going on internally, that there might be something there as well. I'd do as BigT suggests, and before getting rough, open everything up to see what is going on internally.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Little grease might do wonders for the entire tractor, not just that.


----------



## Mucksie53 (Apr 4, 2021)

Thank you guys! I will try to disassemble as must as possible and spray with lubricant.


----------

